# Brian 'Head' Welch LACS Ibanez on ebay



## leonardo7 (Feb 12, 2012)

This thing real? 

IBANEZ - 7 STRING "Head" Guitar - owned by Brian Head Welch while in Korn | eBay


----------



## Into Obsidian (Feb 12, 2012)

My god...its beautiful


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems legit...LA serial #


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 12, 2012)

FUCK
FUCK
FUCK

!!!

Someone buy my kidney right away!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wonder how a lawyer could misspell "bidding" though...


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2012)

I really want this, if I had spare money I'd buy it in a heatbeat! There's nothing like playing old school korn songs, singing along and pretending you're a child again...with this I could do it fo real.












*all i'd need is a bit of meth


----------



## Thep (Feb 12, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I really want this, if I had spare money I'd buy it in a heatbeat! There's nothing like playing old school korn songs, singing along and pretending you're a child again...with this I could do it fo real.
> 
> 
> 
> *all i'd need is a bit of meth











Go with Christ, brah


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2012)

Gsus chords here I come!


----------



## JPMike (Feb 12, 2012)

I really like it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm always skeptical of stuff like this because it's usually either hot or a fake, neither if which are desireable.

If anyone is seriously considering buying it, I'd run the serial through Ibanez first. Explain to them that there's a guy supposedly selling Head's old LACS, and you wanna verify that it is genuine and that it wasn't stolen. If everything checks out, then enjoy you lucky bastard.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 12, 2012)

Into Obsidian said:


> My god...its beautiful



but it is all black....???

i do love the battle scars though...


----------



## themike (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm probably the only one but I don't think that thing is cool at all. 

I also hate the fact that it was probably a gift and the guy is selling it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm always skeptical of stuff like this because it's usually either hot or a fake, neither if which are desireable.
> 
> If anyone is seriously considering buying it, I'd run the serial through Ibanez first. Explain to them that there's a guy supposedly selling Head's old LACS, and you wanna verify that it is genuine and that it wasn't stolen. If everything checks out, then enjoy you lucky bastard.




If that's not legit then it's by far the most painstakingly accurate LACS rip off ever. 

The serial, neck construction, and hardware all point to it being the real deal. 

Also, LACS wouldn't know if it's stolen, or if it was sold (artists don't typically brag about selling them) unless Head told them. 

You'd probably be better off contacting Head's people.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 12, 2012)

weirdly, not even slightly interested...


----------



## failsafe306 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd sell my house for this one...


----------



## Djent (Feb 12, 2012)

In before nikt adds this to his MASSIVE LACS collection.


----------



## nikt (Feb 12, 2012)

Djent said:


> In before nikt adds this to his MASSIVE LACS collection.



not really. 

I'm currently downgrading my LACS collection and switching back to ESP CS and some vintage Ibanez guitars.

anyway. hope this will find new, good home at some member over ss.org


----------



## engage757 (Feb 12, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm always skeptical of stuff like this because it's usually either hot or a fake, neither if which are desireable.
> 
> If anyone is seriously considering buying it, I'd run the serial through Ibanez first. Explain to them that there's a guy supposedly selling Head's old LACS, and you wanna verify that it is genuine and that it wasn't stolen. If everything checks out, then enjoy you lucky bastard.




Hey dude, he's an entertainment lawyer. you can trust him.


----------



## Dan (Feb 12, 2012)

^ I was literally just about to ask why haven't you bought it yet Nikt


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seen the title poo'd my pants to have a look.......probably the first LACS to not excite my pants region but ill gladly buy his Double neck RG


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 12, 2012)

How much do you guys think this guitar is worth?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> but it is all black....???
> 
> i do love the battle scars though...



Looks to be a greenburst to me. Looks alright.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 12, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> How much do you guys think this guitar is worth?



That's really hard to gauge. 

On one hand it's a one-off, USA LACS custom guitar that would be otherwise impossible to get. It was owned by a pretty large, mainstream artist and appears to be relatively unique. 

Though, it is fairly beat, and does look to need some work/replacement parts. Not to mention, if you're not at all a Korn fan you might not really care about/appreciate it's previous owner. 

I've seen LACS guitars go for $2500 to $4500 depending on specs and condition, so $1200 is a good starting point. I guess without more info and specs it'd impossible to truly gauge the guitar.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2012)

I placed my bid, ive always wanted an LACS guitar and i have the money and i will buy it!


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 12, 2012)

^ so you gladly already started the bidding war 6 days out?


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 2k worth of refund money...


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ so you gladly already started the bidding war 6 days out?



I did


----------



## Tjore (Feb 12, 2012)

Guy that sells it doesn't seem to know a shit about guitars though.. haha


----------



## Dan (Feb 12, 2012)

To me it looks like a glorified RG7420. Not my cup of tea whatsoever. Something tells me by his wording too that this guitar 'could' potentially be unusable.


----------



## Indigenous (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably just me, but I don't really like the look of it at all.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2012)

Warming up my $3500 bid....


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive never seen an LACS serial just printed like that. Aren't they usually on a sticker? 

To be that beat up it must have been on the road alot, yet there's not one single picture or confirmation that anyone has seen head with this guitar.

Im not saying its a fake by any means, but those things are what come to mind.


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know....To me, if you're gonna buy a LACS, it should offer more than just the "head" inlay. For that particular guitar, you're simply paying for the fact that it was a LACS guitar. I love Korns stuff as well as Brians new stuff but the guitar itself isn't really offering any more than your standard K-7 that you can pick up for quite a bit less. Unless of course Brians music is a big thing to you, I'd pass easily on this one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2012)

Its still cheaper than the new sig though.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a LACS but he has it listed as MIJ...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> It's a LACS but he has it listed as MIJ...



I'll refer you to my previous comment:



HighGain510 said:


> I wonder how a lawyer could misspell "bidding" though...



Dude doesn't seem to be the sharpest tool in the shed... especially considering he's supposedly a lawyer.


----------



## Miek (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey, lawyers don't have to be smart, they just have to know the rules.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> I have 2k worth of refund money...



So I bid 2001 and you lose... 

I don't think you're supposed to show your hand that early, sir...


----------



## Decipher (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in on this one for sure. Gonna try to run the serial # by Ibanez first though to see if it's legit.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

TMatt142 said:


> I don't know....To me, if you're gonna buy a LACS, it should offer more than just the "head" inlay. For that particular guitar, you're simply paying for the fact that it was a LACS guitar. I love Korns stuff as well as Brians new stuff but the guitar itself isn't really offering any more than your standard K-7 that you can pick up for quite a bit less. Unless of course Brians music is a big thing to you, I'd pass easily on this one.



I think that's the whole point of artist LACS guitars, they were made as one offs for the artist, not to production scale specs or anyone else's specs...

This is just a variation of the K-7, but custom made for Head.

The knobs look very familiar.






Maybe it was used as a practice guitar? never seen it on live vids/pics.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

I wouldn't be too surprised if half the damage this guitar received was from being just treated poorly. Neither Munky or Head were known to take care of their guitars too greatly. Remember that photo shoot where Head took a few LACS "swimming"?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

It was just one satin black LACS that was used for that shoot , and it seems he doesn't have many 7s left, a recent video of him recording his new album shows one 7 in his rack.

I think he mentioned in his book that playing 7s caused him to hunch over a lot, making his back uncomfortable, seeing as how he uses baritone Ibanez 6 strings now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> It was just one satin black LACS that was used for that shoot



Could have sworn there was at least another, one with Untouchables artwork on it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Could have sworn there was at least another, one with Untouchables artwork on it.



The double neck? I don't recall him being in the pool with that one


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 13, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> The double neck? I don't recall him being in the pool with that one



Max is right. There is a Ibanez 7 with the untouchable artwork apart from the double neck. As an ex-korn fan I know there were custom Mcswain guitars done for Munky and Head too. One featuring a "Munky" popping out the guitar, and the other figures of the children on the Follow the leader album for Head`s. I feel like I have seen that guitar before somewhere to be honest, that logo "Head" is very familiar. I have a feeling that there was another one also. I know a lot of people don`t know of the Mcswain ones so I found some on their website:

Munky`s: 

McSwain Guitars - Korn (Munky) - Korn (munky close)

Head`s: 

McSwain Guitars - Korn (Head) - Follow the Leader


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 13, 2012)

That guitar looks nice.... but also really beat up. My first thought was that it's not worth the price you'd have to pay. 

But still im looking forward if someone here does an NGD post of this. Good luck with the bidding


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Max is right. There is a Ibanez 7 with the untouchable artwork apart from the double neck. As an ex-korn fan I know there were custom Mcswain guitars done for Munky and Head too. One featuring a "Munky" popping out the guitar, and the other figures of the children on the Follow the leader album for Head`s. I feel like I have seen that guitar before somewhere to be honest, that logo "Head" is very familiar. I have a feeling that there was another one also. I know a lot of people don`t know of the Mcswain ones so I found some on their website:
> 
> Munky`s:
> 
> ...



 I had (have?) that issue with Head and don't recall another Untouchables guitar in the pool with him


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 13, 2012)

i remember reading back in 2002 that munky and head had about 70 guitars between them. they always had cool one offs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> i remember reading back in 2002 that munky and head had about 70 guitars between them. they always had cool one offs.



Wow that's like almost half as many as Engage.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 13, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> It was just one satin black LACS that was used for that shoot , and it seems he doesn't have many 7s left, a recent video of him recording his new album shows one 7 in his rack.
> 
> I think he mentioned in his book that playing 7s caused him to hunch over a lot, making his back uncomfortable, seeing as how he uses baritone Ibanez 6 strings now.



That's an unfortunate side effect of playing 7-strings. If only they made straps that were adjustable so we wouldn't all have to hunch over to play our guitars.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2012)

Aaron said:


> I placed my bid, ive always wanted an LACS guitar and i have the money and i will buy it!



Two people saying that is the beginning of trouble.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> That's an unfortunate side effect of playing 7-strings. If only they made straps that were adjustable so we wouldn't all have to hunch over to play our guitars.



Haha yeah it's odd that almost every other person playing 7-strings doesn't seem to have that problem. I did always wonder why when he played he looked like a hunchback.... maybe it's psychological?


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 13, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> It was just one satin black LACS that was used for that shoot , and it seems he doesn't have many 7s left, a recent video of him recording his new album shows one 7 in his rack.



Actually, on his latest video (paralyzed), he is playing his old K7. I had thought he had switched over to baritone 6 strings as well. Maybe he just pulled that one out for the video (for some reason).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha yeah it's odd that almost every other person playing 7-strings doesn't seem to have that problem. I did always wonder why when he played he looked like a hunchback.... maybe it's psychological?


 
Well he did smoke a lot of meth didn't he? I wouldn't rule out the "mind is playing tricks on me" theory.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 13, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well he did smoke a lot of meth didn't he? I wouldn't rule out the "mind is playing tricks on me" theory.



Meth's one helluva a drug...


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha yeah it's odd that almost every other person playing 7-strings doesn't seem to have that problem. I did always wonder why when he played he looked like a hunchback.... maybe it's psychological?


 

I believe this was a question on the SAT's last year:

Low strap, bent over headbang is to 2001 what floor stomp is to 2012


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> Actually, on his latest video (paralyzed), he is playing his old K7. I had thought he had switched over to baritone 6 strings as well. Maybe he just pulled that one out for the video (for some reason).



Most likely just for the video (how Vai used his UVMC for "For The Love Of God" video)
I've only seen Head using custom RGD 6 strings aside from his double neck Untouchables guitar.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2012)

nikt said:


> not really.
> 
> I'm currently downgrading my LACS collection and switching back to ESP CS and some vintage Ibanez guitars.
> 
> anyway. hope this will find new, good home at some member over ss.org





The apocalypse is here.


----------



## Chi (Feb 13, 2012)

Head always hunched over his guitar, so it might or might not be the guitars weight. 

Anyway, I probably wouldn't buy it, even if I had the money. I don't see how some LACS print justifies the price of this guitar. You can have someone building the guitar with the same specs for much less, in my opinion. Still, if it's used by Head, a huge Korn fan like me would probably spend the money nonetheless, but well.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Feb 13, 2012)

Current bid $1,200? My God, someone get this.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why such a big deal? It's just black 

Unless my colorblindness deceives me, it's just another Ibanez 7 string 

Let the hate begin


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Why such a big deal? It's just black
> 
> Unless my colorblindness deceives me, it's just another Ibanez 7 string
> 
> Let the hate begin



It's LACS made though. So instead of being made in Indonesia, Korea, or Japan it's made by hand at the Los Angeles Custom Shop which churns out some really awesome guitars. 

It is an Ibanez 7-string, but one built to extremely high standards by skilled luthiers, not in a factory assembly line. 

Also, no hate.


----------



## nikt (Feb 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> The apocalypse is here.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's LACS made though. So instead of being made in Indonesia, Korea, or Japan it's made by hand at the Los Angeles Custom Shop which churns out some really awesome guitars.
> 
> It is an Ibanez 7-string, but one built to extremely high standards by skilled luthiers, not in a factory assembly line.
> 
> Also, no hate.



I understand that but I think if I personally were going to pay for a LACS, i'd want it not so bland. I mean for 1200 that is near Prestige 7's. Not a bad price for quality I just think it's boring xD


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I understand that but I think if I personally were going to pay for a LACS, i'd want it not so bland. I mean for 1200 that is near Prestige 7's. Not a bad price for quality I just think it's boring xD



It's not black though.  

Though, worth mentioning, is these (LACS guitars) tend to be more on par with JCs than lower spectrum Prestige models.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not black though.
> 
> Though, worth mentioning, is these (LACS guitars) tend to be more on par with JCs than lower spectrum Prestige models.




It's not black? xD What color is it then? My colorblindness deceives me D:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> It's not black? xD What color is it then? My colorblindness deceives me D:



It's a blueish green with blackburst edges.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, doesn't change my mind much though. I'd buy it and repaint but looking at the actual auction, it needs work.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2012)

Honestly I think the reason these get such hype is bc ANYONE with the $$$ can go to any other custom shop, but Ibanez's CS is only open to endorsees. Creates a demand beyond you, hombre.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Oh, doesn't change my mind much though. I'd buy it and repaint but looking at the actual auction, it needs work.



All I see wrong with it is the back is scratched from belts/leaning on amps/being set on top of amps, missing string tree and nut clamps, but how exactly does that affect anything else? top still looks awesome, no extreme damage to the body itself.

The thing is your not paying for a LACS, this was a LACS built for someone else with specific requests, aside from the few artists getting LACS, an artist built LACS for sell is quite rare.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2012)

It would be nice to have someone comment on the playability of the axe, though if he's going to be asking thousands of dollars for it.

I mean visually everything checks out but he seems to know very little about it and the fact that Head "used to play it" doesn't mean it can be played now although it appears fine.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 13, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> It would be nice to have someone comment on the playability of the axe, though if he's going to be asking thousands of dollars for it.
> 
> I mean visually everything checks out but he seems to know very little about it and the fact that Head "used to play it" doesn't mean it can be played now although it appears fine.



Yeah, clips would be nice  but same deal as the last Munky LACS 7 that was sold on eBay, it was from a non guitar owner. Plus this green burst LACS has never been seen in pics/videos with Head (or has it?)


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 13, 2012)

Really looking forward to seeing the end price on this one.


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 14, 2012)

i just spent 20+ damn minutes googling/youtube korn stuff searching for this guitar and had none such luck. not entirely sure but i am getting the feeling this was probably one of his backup guitars. a lot of artists do that.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> i just spent 20+ damn minutes googling/youtube korn stuff searching for this guitar and had none such luck. not entirely sure but i am getting the feeling this was probably one of his backup guitars. a lot of artists do that.



It is, but seems he's never used it live, so most likely a practice space guitar ?


----------



## Blynd (Feb 14, 2012)

I personally wouldn't waste my money regardless of who's used gear it was. For that much, I'd buy new and put my own nicks/scratches in the thing!

Plus, without documentation, even a lawyer knows that sh** wouldn't hold up in court


----------



## Al NiCotin (Feb 14, 2012)

He suggest to ship this collector in a Les Paul case. It scares me a bit


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if this guitar is where Ibanez got the idea for the apex 2 from?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> I wonder if this guitar is where Ibanez got the idea for the apex 2 from?



Nah, The Apex II was the re-introduced K7 with a TOM. And the Apex was designed by Munky, not Head.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone else saddened by the fact that head gave this to him personally, and he sells it a couple of weeks later?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Anyone else saddened by the fact that head gave this to him personally, and he sells it a couple of weeks later?



Yeah, this is the 2nd Head owned guitar on eBay in less that 2 years, and same thing the producer/engineer that got Munky's LACS 7 did...


----------



## Jakke (Feb 14, 2012)

Sad really.... Those guitars deserve a lot more respect...


----------



## linchpin (Feb 14, 2012)

I want this because of reasons!

But yeah it is a bit sad indeed... i would have taken it to my grave if he gave it to me.. that's for damn sure!

Yes, I'm a fan... what can i say... you caught me.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Blynd said:


> I personally wouldn't waste my money regardless of who's used gear it was. For that much, I'd buy new and put my own nicks/scratches in the thing!
> 
> Plus, without documentation, even a lawyer knows that sh** wouldn't hold up in court



EXACTLY!


----------



## Shredenvain (Feb 14, 2012)

It looks just like the guitar used in the videos got the life, freak on a leash except for the color of the bridge in the videos the bridge is silver but the tuners and nut are black. It has the same head inlay at the 12th fret. Might be it with a replacement bridge. Not sure just putting it out there.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 14, 2012)

Shredenvain said:


> It looks just like the guitar used in the videos got the life, freak on a leash except for the color of the bridge in the videos the bridge is silver but the tuners and nut are black. It has the same head inlay at the 12th fret. Might be it with a replacement bridge. Not sure just putting it out there.



Not Freak on a leash.

Its got the life! I knew I had seen this somewhere!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 14, 2012)

The quality of youtubes got the life is terrible, and head barely gets any footage, but its def not the guitar on ebay. I think its this guitar. If you watch closely, I see a silverburst.





Edit* found this old thread of someone with a follow the leader era silverburst rg head replica. Makes sense that is whats in the video.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...0-ngd-ibanez-rg7420-korn-fans-should-see.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Sad really.... Those guitars deserve a lot more respect...



Hopefully it'll be sold to someone that'll show it that respect.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 14, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hopefully it'll be sold to someone that'll show it that respect.



Indeed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2012)

Blynd said:


> I personally wouldn't waste my money regardless of who's used gear it was. For that much, I'd buy new and put my own nicks/scratches in the thing!
> 
> Plus, without documentation, even a lawyer knows that sh** wouldn't hold up in court



Again... It's not so much ab who owned it but the fact that ONLY endorsees get LACS guitars and the quality if those guitars is supposed to be top notch. THAT'S why it's a big deal. Head can sit and spin for all I care...


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 14, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Again... It's not so much ab who owned it but the fact that ONLY endorsees get LACS guitars and the quality if those guitars is supposed to be top notch. THAT'S why it's a big deal. Head can sit and spin for all I care...



I cant agree. Lacs might be high quality, but this guitar is beat to shit and probably plays awful. The only reason anyone would bid is because head might have owned and played this guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2012)

The finish is beat. Doesn't mean a whole lot. Hence the many questions regarding its playability which are no less valid even if the finish were perfect.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> I cant agree. Lacs might be high quality, but this guitar is beat to shit and probably plays awful. The only reason anyone would bid is because head might have owned and played this guitar.



Are you serious? the back is dinged and scraped, happens when you PLAY guitar a lot, how does that make the WHOLE guitar beat to shit? regardless of who owned it, a LACS 7 is a rarity on the used market.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 14, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I'm probably the only one but I don't think that thing is cool at all.



No your not. 

I find it a tad boring for my tastes, I'm not a fan of drab greens.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 14, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Are you serious? the back is dinged and scraped, happens when you PLAY guitar a lot, how does that make the WHOLE guitar beat to shit? regardless of who owned it, a LACS 7 is a rarity on the used market.



Beat to shit might have been a little strong, but its clearly pretty ruff. I play guitar a lot, none of my guitars are dinged. If head truely owned this, Ide assume he treated it ruff.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2012)

I've had guitars that I literally burned that play great... What do you think those bodies look like? Try again.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Beat to shit might have been a little strong, but its clearly pretty ruff. I play guitar a lot, none of my guitars are dinged. If head truely owned this, Ide assume he treated it ruff.



Also the amounts of LACS Head/Munky got made some guitars dispensable 

I agree it's very dinged, scuffed, knicked, bitten and scratched.

Do you play live and travel to different cities/states?

I've had my RG7321 since 2004, my main player, and the back of that guitar looks like someone tied it to a car and dragged a few miles down the street, but the top looks good


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Sad really.... Those guitars deserve a lot more respect...



Oh don't worry, I think this guitar will get some respect (along with the seller getting a nice chunk of change).

I don't understand the hate, if you don't like it move along.


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 14, 2012)

Shredenvain said:


> It looks just like the guitar used in the videos got the life, freak on a leash except for the color of the bridge in the videos the bridge is silver but the tuners and nut are black. It has the same head inlay at the 12th fret. Might be it with a replacement bridge. Not sure just putting it out there.



ok yeah that very well maybe the guitar used in the got the life video i just paused the video to re-look and it is very similar, the finish looks a bit more blue in the video. but i suppose after years of playing/abuse the finish could have dulled out. not to mention the lighting on those photos are kind of dull.


EDIT: now i REALLY want to silverburst my 7321 cause it looks really sweet on the photos shown above.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never seen this guitar in the Korn videos or live or anything, but I saw a few videos of Head recording solo (some for his first solo album), and I swear I might've seen that guitar.

I'd like to get my hands on a baritone Ibanez like what he plays now though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I've never seen this guitar in the Korn videos or live or anything, but I saw a few videos of Head recording solo (some for his first solo album), and I swear I might've seen that guitar.
> 
> I'd like to get my hands on a baritone Ibanez like what he plays now though.



If I'm right, its a 30" scale, so you could always try out a Schecter Hellcat.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 14, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> The quality of youtubes got the life is terrible, and head barely gets any footage, but its def not the guitar on ebay. I think its this guitar. If you watch closely, I see a silverburst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I saw it back in the day on MTV, I`m pretty sure the guitar had the Head logo init and seemed to be greenish blue. Someone care to shed some light/opinions on this???


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 14, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> When I saw it back in the day on MTV, I`m pretty sure the guitar had the Head logo init and seemed to be greenish blue. Someone care to shed some light/opinions on this???



i have thier DVD im pretty sure its the silverburst were seeing in them he has that silverburst ALOT


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> i have thier DVD im pretty sure its the silverburst were seeing in them he has that silverburst ALOT



Hmm. Well I gotta admit with the lighting and epileptic lights its hard to see what color it really is.


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 15, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Hmm. Well I gotta admit with the lighting and epileptic lights its hard to see what color it really is.



Just noticed a burst on the headstock in the film clip you can barely notice the one on the ebay one altho looks like the same head logo on the 12 fret


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 15, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Just noticed a burst on the headstock in the film clip (not one on the ebay item) altho looks like the same head logo on the 12 fret



Trust me bro, its the "head" logo on it. Mann. we need a HQHD1080p version of that video.


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 15, 2012)

JR Bareis (the guitarist for Head's band) said it's legit. Now one of you guys buy it so I can see an NGD


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 15, 2012)

He's using his Silverburst in both those videos. The silverburst and the blue K-7 seem to be in a lot of footage.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 15, 2012)

mmm, Head could not pay the attorney in cash?
You could always email the seller and get his info to verify he is who/what he says I suppose, since he holds a professional license. Guess the guy is not a fan lol...


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 18, 2012)

So who got it at $2,250?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 19, 2012)

Dan said:


> To me it looks like a glorified RG7420. Not my cup of tea whatsoever. Something tells me by his wording too that this guitar 'could' potentially be unusable.


 
GET IT RIGHT!!!

It's a glorified RG7*6*20 hahahahaha .


----------



## rgk7 (May 4, 2012)

Who got it? I closely failed Ò_ó which makes me maaad every single day!!!
I add some $$$ if I could get it.


----------

